# Help with details of dads watch



## Steve morris (Jan 6, 2018)

My dad found a pocket watch and would like to know more about it

opening it up it had what looks like tho Hume London on the inside and NA 10176

the case has hall marks of a lion then a cats head then bn in the middle then what looks like an l

i have pictures but seem unable to find anyway of posting them

many thanks for for any help

steve


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hmm. Pics would be helpful but somebody will be along shortly to tell you about the hallmark :thumbsup:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

The lion is hallmark for UK made watches/cases but I guess we could have told that just judging by the name...

Use this to post pics.

https://postimages.org/


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

Lion = .925 Sterling Silver

Cat will be a leopard for London = with a crown 1478 - 1822. Without a crown 1822 to present.

I or l = will depend on the leopard having a crown or not but tending to be used every 20 years (approx) ie, for I 1804, 1824, 1844, 1864 etc. For l 1806, 1826, 1836 - you get the gist!

The BN will be the case makers mark. The only one I can find is Benjamin Norton, Case makers, Banner Square, St Luke's, London ( 1825 - 1840)

Let's have some piccies? Usehttps://www.flickr.com Or some such.

Is this a pair cased Verge Fusee watch?


----------



## Steve morris (Jan 6, 2018)

https://postimg.org/gallery/3ar32823o/

hope this worked and you can see the pictures

thanks for the reply's


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

Yes, that's what's known as a pair cased Verge Fusee pocketwatch. By Thomas Hume of London. The Leopard has no crown so after 1822. Can't really see the date letter as your pics not clear enough. Could be 1826 at a guess!

Does it run when wound?


----------



## Steve morris (Jan 6, 2018)

sadly doesnt work and has many dents to case and watch making it very unattractive just wanted to know a bit more about it and it didnt seem to take long for the experts on here to help me

thank you


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I do like the filigree work on those. I was informed that they are mostly hand drilled, is that right?


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

wrenny1969 said:


> I was informed that they are mostly hand drilled, is that right?


 I've never been able to find any records of technique on watches but one can imagine the skill involved in creating such fine work. I suspect a pilot hole was drilled and then a fine fret saw does the rest. Rather like here: http://www.firemountaingems.com/resources/jewelry-making-articles/a53s


----------

